# Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic



## HAPE-1909 (22. September 2013)

Hallo,
seit gestern bin ich Besitzer meines ersten kleinen Angelbootes! 

Jetzt geht's daran, etwas Zubehör zu kaufen usw.

Dazu hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen für verschiedene Bereiche! 
Angeltechnisch bewege ich mich ausschließlich auf 2 Seen, die ca. 500m Durchmesser und ca. 30m Tiefe haben.
Geangelt wird vertikal und normal mit der Spinnrute.

Nun zu Thema 1: Anker
Damit ich nicht so windanfällig sein möchte, würde ich gern mit nem Anker vorgehen.

- Wie schwer sollte dieser ungefähr sein (kein Sturm etc.), wenn Boot, Zubehör und ich insgesamt max. 200 kg schwer sind? 
- Was für eine Art Anker sollte es sein? (sandiger Grund)

Thema 2: Motor
Ich möchte eventuell einen Elektromotor dazu.
Zum Teil aus Gemütlichkeit, zum Teil für die Drift beim Vertikalen.
Tempo spielt in dem Fall absolut keine Rolle.

Zur Auswahl steht daher erstmal ein 
- Rhino VX 54 ca. 200 Euro
- Intex mit ähnlicher Leistung für ca. 120 Euro

Ich denke, das der Rhino einfach mehr Power als ein günstiger "NoName" Motor.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, was fürs vertikalen sinnig ist, weil die günstigen Motoren alle nicht stufenlos sind.

Je schwächer der Motor, desto geringer müsste doch nun der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Stufen sein, oder? 
In dem Fall ist ein Motor mit z.B. nur ca. 35 lbs doch besser, als mit 54 oder?
Wäre dann ein "NoName" Motor für teils die Hälfte des Preises nicht sogar ausreichend?

Thema 3: Farbe
Würde das Boot gern nach meinen Vorstellungen gestalten...
Bootsfarben etc.gibt es nun zu genüge - als Laien eindeutig zu viel. 

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, das es einen Anbieter gibt, wo es nicht nötig sein soll, die alte Farbe abzuschleifen.
Hier wird nur die Oberfläche gesäubert, darauf eine Grundierung und dann die Farbe drüber.
Hört sich erstmal gut an (viel weniger Arbeit), aber funktioniert dies auch wirklich?
Falls nicht - ist es bei meinem Boot überhaupt möglich, die Farbe abzuschleifen etc.? 
Wie sieht es mit dem Innenraum aus? 
Den würde ich auch gern ändern.
Ich denke, das normale Bootsfarbe dort nicht die richtige Wahl ist (da zu dünn), wenn man darin sitzt. Nicht, das bei jeder kleinsten Berührung mit Kescher, Rute usw. die Farbe abplatzt...

Hat hier jemamd vielleicht ein paar Tipps, was dort zu machen wäre? 



Viel Text, ich weiss - daher erstmal Danke fürs lesen und vielen Dank im vorrags für ein paar Tipps fürs neue Angelerlebnis!


----------



## FlitzeZett (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

Hallo,

Ich hab mir auch ein Boot gegönnt und mir ähnliche Fragen gestellt.


Zum Anker...


Ich hab nen 2,5kg Klappanker und der hält mich kaum. Hab noch nen 8kg Anker und der hält. Wusste auch nicht wie viel ich brauche und hab einfach nen schweren ausprobiert.
Da würde ich bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen schauen, da hat mich der Anker mit Porto 25,- gekostet. 

Am Edersee gibts manche die nehmen einen großen Eimer als Anker. Voll gelaufen hält der auch gang gut. 


Motor...

Ich hab von meinem Schlauchi nen Minn Kota 32. reicht bei gutem Wetter, aber bist halt langsam. Hab mir jetzt als Übergangslösung bis ich mir nen stufenlosen leisten kann den Rhino 54 gekauft. Der arbeitet gut, ist schön leise und kann ich somit nur empfehlen

Zum vertikal angeln gebe ich einfach immer nur einen kurzen Schub und kann so driften wie ich will. Nur beim schleppen wäre mir der stufenlose halt lieber


----------



## mlkzander (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

beim anker ist die konstruktion viel wichtiger als das gewicht

weiterhin spielt die länge der kette und die länge der leine eine grosse rolle

ein 2-4 kg kobra oder delta anker hält dein boot auch bei sturm.......

die graben sich schnell ein und haben sehr hohe haltekräfte


hol dir nen stufenlosen motor vom marktführer, der kostet zwar mehr,
aber du kaufst nicht 2x


----------



## Schwingspitze (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

Du musst pro 10m Wassertiefe 1 m Kette haben, dann passt auch nen 2,5 Kg Anker für dien Boot. (8 kg Anker kannste nen
 6m Boot bei Ebbe und Flut halten )


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

Oder du gießt dir einfach nen Bleiblock oder nimmst ein schweres Eisenteil. Hatte das Boot auch mal und da gehört nicht viel dazu es an der Stelle zu halten.
Motor reicht ein 30lbs locker aus. Da sparst dir halt viel Batterie.


----------



## allegoric (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

Ich war erst am WE auf einem 300 ha See. Es gab reichlich Wind (5-6) und ich war froh an meinem ähnlich großen Boot einen 54 lbs Motor zu haben, sonst wäre es mit Angeln vorbei gewesen. Und selbst da bin ich nur im Schneckentempo vorangekommen. So viel mehr kosten die 50er nicht, ich würde es mitnehmen. Ich habe einen NoName Motor aber der zieht besser als manche Markenprodukte (vgl. mit MinKota) und weniger Strom frisst er auch. Man muss nicht immer das teuerste kaufen, aber das trifft auch nicht überall zu (bei Ruten z.B....da muss man für Quali zahlen, besonders Spinnruten).


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

Bei so einem Wetter fahr ich mit so einer Mini Nussschale gar nicht erst raus weil das ist lebensgefährlich. Aber das gehört hier nicht zur Diskussion. Sobald bisschen wind herrscht ist das Boot sowieso nicht geeignet. 1. Bläst es einen weg ohne Drift Anker wie nichts 2. Hat es einfach viel zu niedrige Bordwände für Wellen.


----------



## Greenmile1 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

wenn du es innen streichen willst kannst du einen normalen 2 k lack nehmen der wird härter oder du verkleidest es dir mit teppich, habe ich bei meinem auch gemacht  ist im sommer nicht so heiß


----------



## HAPE-1909 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

Besten Dank erstmal für die Tipps!

Nen Motor habe ich schon - konnte günstig einen Rhino VX 54 (lbs) ergattern (120 Euro).
Stufenlos ist mir erstmal zu teuer - zumal ich auf dem Gebiet "Bootsangeln" völlig neu bin und nicht mal weiß, ob ich auch wirklich dabei bleibe oder wie intensiv ich dies betreibe.
In dem Fall reicht für den Anfang erstmal ne Einsteigergeschichte aus, bevor ich mich dumm und dusselig zahle...


Gut, beim Anker werd ich dann wohl nen günstigen Anker um die 4-5 kg nehmen - denke, das wird dann sicherlich reichen.
Bei starkem Wind (entsprechend größere Kräfte) werd ich mit dem kleinen Dingen eh nicht losziehen...


Die Teppichvariante sieht schon ganz nett aus - gar keine Frage!!!
Wenn es mir mit dem Boot gefällt und ich dann eventuell mal nen "besseres" (größer, mehr Ausstattung etc.) ersparen sollte, wovon ich weiß, das ich es ein paar Jahre nutze, ist das wohl ne Überlegung...
Für meinen Fall sollte die Farbe wohl ausreichen... 


Gibts da irgendwelche Marken, die zu empfehlen sind bzw. welche, von denen man die Finger lassen sollte?


----------



## Greenmile1 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

habe mein Boot von außen hiermit der farbe gestrichen http://www.efko-spezialfarben.com/index.php?cat=c840_Bootsfarben---Gelcoats-Bootsfarben-Gelcoat--Supergloss--GFK--Matt--Boot-lackieren--Segelboot--Motorboot--Yacht.html
für innen würde ich einfach autolack nehmen


----------



## Seele (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

Als Teppich funktioniert anscheinend auch ganz gut Kunstrasen. 

Nimm keine zu dunkle Farbe (schwarz), das kann das Boot zu stark aufheizen und zu schäden führen.


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Motor,Anker,Farbe für mein neues Angelboot Fishunter 280 Basic*

Also Teppich in einem Angelboot? Naja wenn man gerne putzt.  
 Wenn`s denn sein muss, Kunstrasen aber zum herausnehmen und die Noppen auf der Rückseite mit einem Spachtel abstoßen, die gehen nämlich mit der zeit ab und dann hast die ganzen Krümel im Boot.
 4-5 kg Gewichtsanker ist ok, reicht allemal.
 Wenn du dein Boot innen streichen willst, mach das gleich ordentlich mit Grundierung (z. B. Pre Kote von International) sonst machst du es öfter.
Gute erfahrungen habe ich auch mit Farben von Hempel gemacht.


----------

